# Topics > Test of artificial intelligence and robots > Turing test >  Loebner Prize, annual competition in artificial intelligence that awards prizes to the chatterbot to be the most human-like

## Airicist

Sponsor - Hugh Loebner 

Loebner Prize on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

Loebner Prize 2014 

Place: Bletchley Park

Address: The Mansion, Bletchley Park, Milton Keynes, MK3 6EB

Date: November 15, 2014




> The 2014 Loebner Prize Competition was held at Bletchley Park, England, on Saturday 15th November 2014. The event was filmed live by Sky News. The guest judge was television presenter and broadcaster James May.
> After 2 hours of judging, 'Rose' by Bruce Wilcox was declared the winner. Bruce will receive a cheque for $4000 and a bronze medal. The ranks were as follows:
> Rose - Rank 1 ($4000 & Bronze Medal); Izar - Rank 2.25 ($1500); Uberbot - Rank 3.25 ($1000); and Mitsuku - Rank 3.5 ($500).
> The Judges were Dr Ian Hocking, Writer & Senior Lecturer in Psychology, Christ Church College, Canterbury; Dr Ghita Kouadri-Mostefaoui, Lecturer in Computer Science and Technology, University of Bedfordshire; Mr James May, Television Presenter and Broadcaster; and Dr Paul Sant, Dean of UCMK, University of Bedfordshire.

----------


## Airicist

Loebner Prize for Artificial Intelligence 2009

 Uploaded on Oct 12, 2009




> Loeber Prize Contest 2009, the 19th annual edition of 'The First Turing Test', held in Brighton, United Kingdom. Winner: Do Much More - David Levy. 2nd Cleverbot-Rollo Carpenter. 3th. Chip Vivant - Mohan Embar.

----------


## Airicist

2015 Loebner Prize @ Bletchley Park

Finals day:  September 19, 2015

Article "Chatbot Rose wins 2015's Loebner artificial intelligence prize"

September 19, 2015

Bruce Wilcox, the creator of Rose

----------


## Airicist

Article "How the “Most Human” Artificial Intelligences Successfully Dupe Humans"

by Mariya Yao
November 9, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Article "The hobbyists competing to make AI human"

by Jane Wakefield
September 14, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Mitsuku is a five-time Loebner Prize winner (in 2013, 2016, 2017, 2018 , 2019).

----------

